# Name three news events that stopped you in your tracks.



## Marilybing (Oct 12, 2010)

The Challenger exploding- I was in third gradre watching it on t.v. in the hallway.
The Crash/Death of Princess Diana- I was 19 driving home from a concert.
The Columbine Shootings-I was 22 pregnant w/first child.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

1. Death of Diana - I was lying in bed resting on the weekend & heard the radio coverage. They actually played a piece of music that was highly appropriate, Ravel's _Pavane for a Dead Princess_.

2. Terrorist attacks on the USA, "9/11" - I just arrived at uni on the morning and the other students told me about it. Later I saw the reports on the net and in the papers (Didn't own a TV, so didn't see the repeats ad-nauseum of the airplanes crashing into the towers).

3. Death of Michael Jackson - More recently I don't watch much tv or listen to radio reports (I only listen to classical music stations). I heard about it when I walked into my local doctor's rooms - the secretary told me & I thought she was joking...


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

1 - Death of Diana

2 - 9/11

3 - 7/7


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

9/11

Murder of John Lennon

Newspaper pictures showing two off-duty squaddies that had been dragged from their car, stripped and beaten to death after getting caught up in a funeral cortege in Northern Ireland - up until then I had never seen anything as graphic as that reported in the UK.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

When that scientific report came out that said it was impossible to walk and listen to a news story at the same time. _That_ stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

1. George W. Bush elected as the President of the United States of America
2. George W. Bush re-elected as the President of the United States of America
3. Barack Obama elected as the President of the United States of America


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Fall of Troy. I remember I was shopping when all TVs in market started to show live transmission. All people were stunned, including me. Who could expect this?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

1. Assassination of U.S. President Kennedy. (yes, I am old enough to remember)

2. First manned lunar landing.

3. Challenger explosion.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

(1) Tiger Woods and his women affairs, and how his wife reacted.

(2) Brad Pitt divorcing Angelina Jolie.

(3) "I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky ... "

These are the exciting, *real* news that I like to read about ... and these are the news that sell.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sports personalities, actors, politicians - bit of a generic (and sadly predictable) unholy trinity, really.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Fall of the Berlin Wall - the one I remember most clearly.

9/11, though as I don't watch TV news I also escaped all the endless repeats too.

Diana's death


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

9/11.

The injustices done to MJ.

The pictures accompanying the story of torture victim Dustin LaFortune. I innocently clicked on a CBC news link about internet justice and the horrific photos were the first thing I saw. It shocked me.

I'm still following the latter two stories.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The assassination of John F. Kennedy - I was a Sophomore in high school when that announcement was made ... everyone stopped what they were doing, lots wept, others in total awe

The assassination of Robert Kennedy

9/11


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

9/11

Fall of the Berlin wall

Murder of Swedish prime minister Olof Palme in 1986



elgar's ghost said:


> Newspaper pictures showing two off-duty squaddies that had been dragged from their car, stripped and beaten to death after getting caught up in a funeral cortege in Northern Ireland - up until then I had never seen anything as graphic as that reported in the UK.


Yes, I remember seeing that one on TV here in Sweden back in 1988. Just horrible.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

For me, the attacks of September 11th by Moslem terrorists occupy a category all their own- nothing else I've experienced has had half the impact of that event. From my perspective, there's nothing else that even deserves mention in the same breath.

:takes breath:

(However, the beheading of Daniel Pearl gets a dishonorable mention as a up-close-and-personal reminder of the implacable, unapologetic barbarity involved in the souls of the Terror Masters.)

I have specific memory of the Anwar Sadat assassination- not because it had more impact than the Kennedy assassinations, nor because I thought it was a more significant event, but because that afternoon, in our college Political Philosophy class, the Professor completely tabled the planned instruction material and discussed the impact of this event, instead. Of a few memorable things he said that day, perhaps the most memorable was a dismissive mention of the so-called "Game Theory" in International Politics- which he credibly asserted trivialized the topic matter. The events of that day, he said, brought home the fact that this was no game- that the lives of untold millions are at stake in the wake of such crimes.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Fall of the Berlin wall
9/11
Death of Michael Jackson


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

1st Flight of the Space Shuttle
September 11th
Dianas Death


----------



## Redheaded Soprano (Oct 15, 2010)

1. Columbine, of course. 
2. George W. Bush being re-elected president. 
3. Assassination of JFK

My youngest two daughters were attending an elementary school in Littleton that was less than a mile from Columbine High School when it happened, so they were on lockdown immediately. I was in downtown Littleton shopping when I heard. Racing home did no good, as I couldn't get to my girls. I watched TV and the constant coverage, even though, by then, it was all over. The school stayed on lockdown for four hours. 

My husband and I worked with the mother of one of the shooters, at Arapahoe Community College. The whole city was so upset over this whole thing. All the controversy and the nasty words said at the memorial by Franklin Graham (Billy Graham's son) and the other controversy of the crosses erected on the hill by the high school (WHO should be included and who should not) caused more than upheaval among residents. Littleton will never get over it. And I think that is the problem.....never settled, never forgotten. 

"W" being re-elected isn't worth commenting on, except I still can't get over it. 

Kennedy's being shot was horrible. I remember my 5th grade teacher and how she couldn't stop crying. I also remember that the funeral procession kept being replayed, over and over and over again, and little John John saluting his dad at the urging of Jacque as his casket went by. So long ago, yet still easily remembered...


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

George Bush's commuting the sentence of Libby is what really pushed me deeply into politics. Don't know why it was that specifically, but the injustice of it really got to me.


----------

